# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ολική εκλειψη Ηλίου

## efouskayak

http://www.solar-eclipse.uoa.gr/

----------


## triad

Θα χει απευθειας μεταδοση την εκλειψη το συγκεκριμενο site αυριο.

----------


## xara

Εφοδιάστηκα με τα ειδικά γυαλιά, που δίνονται με το περιοδικό "science".
Μόνο να μην έχει συννεφιά!

----------


## efouskayak

Δυστυχώς νομίζω οτι θα έχει σύμφωνα με το meteo.gr  :Sad:

----------


## triad

Προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ με το video, μου βγαζει σφαλμα. Μηπως δοκιμασε κανεις?

----------


## efouskayak

οχι αλλα νομίζω δεν έχει ξεκινήσει το φαινόμενο ακόμα...  :Confused:

----------


## MIRSINI

Στο www.ethnos.gr

----------


## MIRSINI

Και σε εμένα βγάζει σφάλμα. :Confused:

----------


## triad

Akoma tipota.ti ginetai???

----------


## xara

Εδω στα Πατήσια, είδαμε την έκλλειψη τέλεια!!
Φανταστικό φαινόμενο, τα ειδικά γυαλιά βοήθησαν να το απολαύσουμε σε ολη του τη μεαλοπρέπεια, που θα επαναληφθεί μετά απο 83 χρόνια.
Ετσι λοιπόν, φύλαξα τα γυαλιά για να το ξαναδώ! :Cool:

----------


## xara

Και βέβαια, μέσα στο λιμάνι του Καστελλόριζου, δέσποζε η φιγούρα του *ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ*, με το *Τ* της παλιάς του εταιρείας ακόμα στην πλώρη του...
Που να φανταστεί ο αφανής εργάτης του Ιονίου, πως στα Δωδεκάνησα, στο ξεχασμένο Καστελλόριζο, μέσω CNN, θα τον δεί όλη η γή...

----------


## Marabou

http://users.hol.gr/~hgg2k

----------


## xara

*Τέλειο. Μπράβο!*

----------

